# Trivia 4/16



## luckytrim (Apr 16, 2019)

trivia 4/16
DID YOU KNOW...
Alex Trebek: “This term for a long-handled gardening tool can  also mean an
immoral pleasure seeker;
Ken Jennings: “What is a Hoe??”
(Correct response was 'Rake')

1. If I suffer from Alliumphobia, what is it that I fear  ?
  a. - Aluminum
  b. - Pepper
  c. - Garlic
  d. - Allspice
2. Which of the Fifty has the British flag as part of its  State Flag?
3. For 'Star Wars' fans; What is the name of the planet where  the Ewoks live 
?
  a. - Naboo
  b. - Coruscant
  c. - Dagobah
  d. - Endor
4. In which year did Queen Victoria die? This was also the end  of the 
Victorian Era.
  a. - 1906
  b. - 1912
  c. - 1901
  d. - 1899
5. Name the actor who plays Mr. Bean.
6. Who was Prime Minister when Queen Elizabeth II came to the  Throne ?
  a. - Churchill
  b. - Atlee
  c. - Eden
  d. - Macmillan
7. What does it mean to 'Bate'?
8. Who is the creator of the animated television shows "Beavis  and 
Butt-Head" and "King of the Hill"?
  a. - William Hanna and Joseph Barbera
   b. - Matt Groening
c. - Mike Judge
d. - Chuck Jones

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
In American Football, in 1906,the forward pass, if incomplete,  the ball was
returned to original spot, and loss of down.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - c
2. Hawaii
3. - d
4. - c
5. Rowan Atkinson
6. - a
7. Lessen or Reduce
8. - c

CRAP !!
If incomplete, a 15 yard penalty and loss of down  .
Although it was technically legal, the forward pass play was  limited by this
rule. The rule was formulated by Walter Camp, a football  legend.


----------

